
Japanese worker punished for starting lunch three minutes early - tolien
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/21/japanese-worker-punished-for-starting-lunch-three-minutes-early
======
anoncoward111
How was this even reliably measured? If my boss knew how many
minutes/hours/days of lost productivity he has paid me for...

...he would probably fire me, unless he also saw the results I've delivered.

